# Do Pygmys have a harder time kidding?



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I would like to get a couple pygmy in future and breed them for pets and the like(mainly because I love pygmys in general hehe), but I've always heard that pygmy does have a hard time with kidding Because they are so small and stocky and baby's are lost often Because they get stuck. I don't think I could take losing kids on a regular basis or even having does die regularly. I've never bred pygmys before i've only had them as pet wethers as a kid growing up. All I know is you need to choose lines from easy kidders.
Even if you chose does from those lines are the births still difficult compares to say nigerians?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You should be ok with proper diet.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I've had both pygmys and nigis. My easiest kidders are my nigis or nigi pyg mixes. With the pyg does you have to be careful feeding in the last part of their pregnancies which can be hard if they are in a large group. If you are especially careful or have a small number of goats you should be fine.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Aright,Thank you guys!! That should be easy, I'm already very careful what I feed my Nigi girls, especially my smaller one! I have always loved pygmy's, I cant wait to add a few to my heard now!:-D


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would say Pygmies definitely have more kidding trouble on average than possibly any other goat breed. They are thick and cobby, often kept overweight, and I really think a lot of breeders have a hard time getting a good rump and pelvic structure on their goats. I started out with a few pygmies and had several c sections over just a few years. Their birthing issues were one of the reasons I got out of Pygmies completely. That said, it's been a long time since I've owned them. I don't know if breeders have improved their stock since then. Make sure to do plenty of research before you buy. Purchase from a good breeder that isn't have kidding problems regularly.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

KW Farms said:


> I would say Pygmies definitely have more kidding trouble on average than possibly any other goat breed. They are thick and cobby, often kept overweight, and I really think a lot of breeders have a hard time getting a good rump and pelvic structure on their goats. I started out with a few pygmies and had several c sections over just a few years. Their birthing issues were one of the reasons I got out of Pygmies completely. That said, it's been a long time since I've owned them. I don't know if breeders have improved their stock since then. Make sure to do plenty of research before you buy. Purchase from a good breeder that isn't have kidding problems regularly.


Oh dear, thank you!! Well if everything turns out still to be the same as when you had your pygmys, I may just get one as a pet instead. I love pygmys but I really don't want to have to deal with major problems like c sections if possible. Maybe I'll just stick to breeding my Nigerians!


----------

